# GMCard screwed up...if you bought recently, check this out!



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Not to piss off DJDUB again (  ) but, gmcard screwed up and the dealership is now going to send me a check for $1k. So the car was $17,118 + ttl, or $18,163 out the door.

Moral of the story is, if you used a GMcard and were eligible for the roundup, make sure they gave you the full $5k off, not just the $4k as many, like I, had gotten.

:cheers


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Snafu,
did they give you any details on the screw up? First i am told if you bought between 11/12 and 1/3 you get $5000, then I get told if you bought between 12/15 and 1/3.

My issue was with the fact that you got a mailing a few days before the 11/12 offer and didnt get anything regarding the 12/15 date.

Any details would be greatly appreciated, to the tune of 3000 appreciated.

Sorry DJ, this is a circus what GM is doing, and it is wrong.


----------



## SnoDrgn (Dec 21, 2004)

There are four different GM cards. The offers vary depending on which one you carry.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

SnoDrgn said:


> There are four different GM cards. The offers vary depending on which one you carry.


Not true...that only affects what your "normal" redemption limit is. All of the new ones or the old ones that got converted, have a redemption limit of $1000.

As far as the roundup offer goes, it is selected at random. Those fortunate enough to be selected, were initially offerd a roundup (or top-off) from whatever amt. you have, to $2000. For this offer to apply, you had to have an open account with them prior to 11/12 AND be targeted for the promotion.

As of 12/15, they began offering a $3000 incentive on 3 vehicles, one of which is the GTO. Because this is a seperate offer, it is added to the $2000 top-off, totalling $5000. To add insult to injury, it seems that this incentive only applied to those originally targeted for the roundup offer (unfair, yes), as they are the only ones receiving mailings explicity stating this new incentive.

What happened in my case, and others, was that they thought the two offers were not combinable and thus took the max redemption limit of $1000 and added the incentive at $3000 to total $4000; when in fact, they may be used together. Because the deal was done, it would be a real PITA to redo the contract, not to mention I don't live anywhere near the dealership I bought from...so to make things equal, they'll just send me a check.

If you bought a few days before 12/15 and were targeted for the roundup offer, I'd fight GMCard tooth and nail to get the extra $3000...good luck though because they've got about 500 different departments in 25 different states and no two of them will tell you the same thing...that is if you're not transferred, lied to, or hung up on by a supervisor (yes, this is how I got treated). Good luck fellas, be prepared for war :shutme


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Did you get something in the mail about the extra $3000? I didn't. If I did.....

If you did get something, I would appreciate getting a fax of it.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, I didn't get anything (as I was not selected) but my friend who's card I used, did. He just got it about 2 days ago. I don't know for sure if everyone got one, but I know many did.

It is more of just a reminder. If you called and they said you were eligible for the $3000, I'm sure your argument would be justifiable.

My friend is about 3 hours away and I'm leaving for Christmas in the morning so I don't have immediate access to the mailing, sorry, I'd fax if I could.

As for those that got over the $5000 (extra earnings over the initial $1k limit)...I don't know what happened...I didn't even bother to try and argue that one.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Dont worry. I have a call into someone at GM HQ that is trying to help me. He is a real gentleman. He was on the phone with the GM card people and they said I am entitled to 3000 and i should call the dealer to blah blah. he said he would call the dealer. he called me today to say he would be able to talk to the person he needs to on monday. lets see what happens.

i dont think there are too many people in my situation, and the loss of goodwill will surely outweigh the added goodwill they will get from a guy people come to with car buying questions by making it "right" whatever that means.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

The evolution of my feelings on this topic.


 - :confused -  -  - :shutme -  -  - :cheers


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

djdub said:


> The evolution of my feelings on this topic.
> 
> 
> - :confused -  -  - :shutme -  -  - :cheers


Now that's funny :cheers


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I never received the original $2,000 round up. I had an open account with a zero balance and had used my GM money back in March. I received a letter giving me back my GM money if I used it before 01-03. When I went to buy the car and My card was checked it showed me the extra $3000. I never received any letter about the $3,000 bonus.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

it came in todays mail. thats what pissed me off. the other one came a few days before the promotion started.


----------



## wbyman (Dec 25, 2004)

Tom, Please keep us updated. I leased mine on Dec. 13 ! I am fighting with the dealer right now.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

wbyman said:


> Tom, Please keep us updated. I leased mine on Dec. 13 ! I am fighting with the dealer right now.


so that makes two of us. I picked mine up saturday, you picked yours up monday. Had we waited till wednesday. AARGH.

I called the GM card. For the 11/12 promotion they mailed the flyer 11/6. for the 12/15 promotion, they mailed the flyer after the 15th. It is just bad business, not just for you and me, but for everyone that paid close to list for the car. 

Next time I lease a honda, at least I know I wont be in for any major suprises.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

wbyman said:


> Tom, Please keep us updated. I leased mine on Dec. 13 ! I am fighting with the dealer right now.


The dealership has no control over it...it's in gmcards hands. If gmcard says they'll fix it, it's up to them to call the dealership and get the deal straight.


----------



## wbyman (Dec 25, 2004)

Tom, Did you ever get your $ 3000.00 gm card roundup bonus or did GM refuse to pay ?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

wbyman said:


> Tom, Did you ever get your $ 3000.00 gm card roundup bonus or did GM refuse to pay ?


Wont know for sure until after next week. still trying.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

I do not like GM card services, did not get the promo, man 5K off, some of you guys are really lucky  :shutme . well, maybe next year, for now i'll just play with my M3


----------



## wbyman (Dec 25, 2004)

Tom, Did you ever get any of the $ 3000.00 GM card roundup bonus you and I missed out on by a couple of days ? I have been trying with no luck.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing in my pocket yet. Supposedly this happened to a few people. Try going up the chain of command. Maybe if enough people elevate it to GM brass, something will happen.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

Tom said:


> Nothing in my pocket yet. Supposedly this happened to a few people. Try going up the chain of command. Maybe if enough people elevate it to GM brass, something will happen.



any email addresses that we can attack, im pissed that some people got as much as 6000 (yes 6K) off & i got diddly squat.


----------



## SoloBiker (Dec 30, 2004)

*I'm one that got $6K off.*

In fact, I got $6001.71 off.

$ 2,500.00 = GM Gold Card Earnings
$ 501.71 = *GM Gold Card Top Off Earnings
$ 3,000.00  = GM Gold Card Bonus Earnings
$ 6001.17

GM did the Top Off in September 2004. Subsequently purchases added $1.71.

Maybe this had something to do with the fact that I have the old GM Gold card that is no longer available. I noticed that several people got much larger Top Off Earnings than I did. My thought was that GM Bonus Earnings were related in some way to the hign Gold Card Earnings and relatively low Top Off Earnings. Personally, I doubt if this was random as some people have suggested.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Unfair*

I know of at least one person who only had 73 dollars in earnings & got em topped off to 5000.

I have about a 1000 dollars in earnings & did not get anything.

It probably was random !?


----------

